# Selling Medal of Bravery?



## Silverfire (6 Mar 2012)

Hey folks, 

I was just browsing through Kijiji last night and I saw this puppy;

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-art-collectibles-CANADIAN-MEDAL-OF-BRAVERY-ROCKBAND-SUM-41-W0QQAdIdZ357021236

Someone is selling (a replica?) Medal of Bravery awarded to Chuck Pelletier; is that legal and/or a legitimate medal?


----------



## RememberanceDay (6 Mar 2012)

Possibly a replica. It's hard to tell from the picture. I would go and see it in person, if I were to buy it... But I wouldn't. Only interested in WW1/2 Brit/Can/NL medals and such.


----------



## Silverfire (6 Mar 2012)

Oh I'm not at all interested in buying it.  I'm more concerned that someone stole it and was trying to make a quick buck (hypothetically)


----------



## mariomike (6 Mar 2012)

There was an interesting news item in 1999 about the boy who was awarded the Medal of Bravery when he was five years old.

When he was 12, "The officers even seized a medal of bravery Rosenberg's son, Julius, received after the youngster saved his then three-year-old sister from a bear at the family cottage in 1992.":
http://www.chirowatch.com/Chiro-news/wfp990908rosenbergtax.html


----------



## Pusser (6 Mar 2012)

Silverfire said:
			
		

> Hey folks,
> 
> I was just browsing through Kijiji last night and I saw this puppy;
> 
> ...



I would be suspicious of this.  In the first place, the medal is mounted backwards (it shows the reverse of the medal, but with the ribbon attached as if it was the front).  Secondly, since it was awarded to a former CF member with a CD, why has it not been mounted with the CD?  This doesn't necessarily mean anything (i.e. the recipient just may not have bothered to get it re-mounted), but it is worth asking.  Thirdly, it's shown with a CD box.  The box that the recipient was given at Rideau Hall is quite different (it's blue and wider).

Considering how recent the award is, I would wonder whether someone is flogging a replica and claiming that it belonged to an actual recipient.  The citation quoted is readily available from the Governor General's website (http://www.gg.ca/honour.aspx?id=21276&t=3&ln=Pelletier)


----------



## Strike (6 Mar 2012)

I was also under the impression that it was illegal to sell medals of living recipients, only legal to sell medals if the recipients were deceased.  Or does that only pertain to persons who recieved their medals while serving?  Pelletier was retired and working for the UN as a civilian when he did the deed that resulted in the medal.


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Mar 2012)

Strike said:
			
		

> I was also under the impression that it was illegal to sell medals of living recipients, only legal to sell medals if the recipients were deceased.  Or does that only pertain to persons who recieved their medals while serving?  Pelletier was retired and working for the UN as a civilian when he did the deed that resulted in the medal.



Once a medal is presented it is the private property of the recipient, who may do with it whatever they wish. If they die and pass it to an heir, that heir is also free to treat it as their property and sell or otherwise dispose of it (donation to museum etc.) If it is sold, it becomes the private property of the purchaser.

Serving soldiers are required to have their medals to be in uniform when required, and thus are not free to dispose of their medals while serving.


----------



## MedCorps (6 Mar 2012)

This same medal was for sale on e-bay in mid Nov 11 by an established and very active e-bay seller, cpmil.  This name is attached to a company called Command Post Of Militaria out of Victoria, BC (http://commandpostofmilitaria.com/) which is also thought to be a reputable company, if not slightly overpriced. 

It did not sell as the reserve was not met. 

Not sure how it ended up in Toronto over the past 3 months.  

MC


----------



## Silverfire (6 Mar 2012)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Once a medal is presented it is the private property of the recipient, who may do with it whatever they wish. If they die and pass it to an heir, that heir is also free to treat it as their property and sell or otherwise dispose of it (donation to museum etc.) If it is sold, it becomes the private property of the purchaser.
> 
> Serving soldiers are required to have their medals to be in uniform when required, and thus are not free to dispose of their medals while serving.



If that's the case, there's no cause for concern whether or not it's real or fake? And we're to assume it's not stolen from the rightful owner, that being Pelletier or any heirs?


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Mar 2012)

Silverfire said:
			
		

> If that's the case, there's no cause for concern whether or not it's real or fake? And we're to assume it's not stolen from the rightful owner, that being Pelletier or any heirs?



The person I responded to was under the misunderstanding that it was illegal to sell medals. Whether of not the item in question is stolen is another matter, if you believe that may be the case, then perhaps you should talk to the authorities. Considering MedCorps' post, it appears the medal has been on the market for a while. If it was stolen and properly reported as such I suspect even an average Police Officer, Insurance Adjuster or rightful owner could have found it by now.


----------



## Pusser (8 Mar 2012)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> *Once a medal is presented it is the private property of the recipient*, who may do with it whatever they wish. If they die and pass it to an heir, that heir is also free to treat it as their property and sell or otherwise dispose of it (donation to museum etc.) If it is sold, it becomes the private property of the purchaser.



This is true for decorations and medals, but not entirely for the insignia of the Orders of Canada, Military Merit, etc.  In the case of orders, the insignia remain the property of the order and must be returned to the order if the member resigns, is expelled or is promoted within the order (and receives the insignia for the higher level).  However, the insignia of deceased members need not be returned and so it is possible that they can end up on eBay.  For certain honours, even if the member dies, the family is not allowed to keep the insignia and must return it (e.g. The Royal Victorian Chain must be returned to the Monarch - Roland Michener was the last Canadian to receive it).


----------

